# Am I missing something here?



## Jake2150 (Jun 4, 2021)

Is it the embossed “Patent” that is cause for difference in valuation?


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 4, 2021)

Without a doubt.  Embossing always creates greater demand.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jun 5, 2021)

Yes, but the estimate is a lot closer to the actual value.  Must be a bidding war.


----------



## yacorie (Jun 5, 2021)

RIBottleguy said:


> Yes, but the estimate is a lot closer to the actual value.  Must be a bidding war.



Agree with this - people are paying more for things still because of the lack of other buying venues....at least that’s been my observation still lately


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 5, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Agree with this - people are paying more for things still because of the lack of other buying venues....at least that’s been my observation still lately


This made me think that with Feebay being their own worst enemy and driving away the vast majority of good sellers the buyers are still there in the same numbers, but not the sellers.  Ergo fewer good items being listed do to the alienation of the sellers by feebay and therefore with the same number of buyers still wanting the good stuff it has increased the demand because of Feebay running off the good sellers.  I notice at shows there's still lots of good old stuff. More so than on Feebay these days.  With the alienation of the sellers by Feebay the auction house consignments are sky rocketing.  Even the Farcebook groups are having popularity with auctions.  It's all an interesting dynamic of market function and fluidity.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Jun 5, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> This made me think that with Feebay being there own worst enemy and driving away the vast majority of good sellers the buyers are still there in the same numbers, but not the sellers.  Ergo fewer good items being listed do to the alienation of the sellers by feebay and therefore with the same number of buyers still wanting the good stuff it has increased the demand because of Feebay running off the good sellers.  I notice at shows there's still lots of good old stuff. More so than on Feebay these days.  With the alienation of the sellers by Feebay the auction house consignments are sky rocketing.  Even the Farcebook groups are having popularity with auctions.  It's all an interesting dynamic of market function and fluidity.


Yes feebay keeps telling me I need to update my seller account and come around to their way of thinking but I have been ignoring them. Finally I broke down the other day and I managed to answer their call by removing my seller account info etc. Ha Ha take that.


----------



## Dogo (Jun 5, 2021)

What is going on with the neck on the 'Patent" bottle?  It looks like a gap right at the shoulder with another top over the original.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2021)

Dogo said:


> What is going on with the neck on the 'Patent" bottle?  It looks like a gap right at the shoulder with another top over the original.



I think that's a optical illusion with the lighting? LEON.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jun 9, 2021)

The embossing makes a difference, as does the lighter color.  Plus, it's a lot different buying from a know auction house vs a potentially unknown seller on ebay.

Jim G


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 9, 2021)

Yeah...but having handled a lot of these Stoddard Patents over the years, that is an extraordinary price.


----------



## American (Jun 9, 2021)

I definitely gave up selling on eBay, but I keep flagellating myself by pouring over the offerings hoping to find something decent to BID on.  I don't mind a bidding war, I mind seeing the same bottles up at ten times the retail value.  Some of these bottles are going on TWO YEARS, because eBay does not charge for listings anymore


----------



## Jamdam (Jun 9, 2021)

Prices are dramatically accelerating in all venues. Maybe it’s the Covid money (i think some affect) but more likely it’s the overall trend for investment in all collectibles as money seeks real, fungible assets in an inflationary environment.  Same in commodities and real estate. Good for your valuation for what you have, bad if trying to buy! A sellers market for sure. We’ll see if the collectors market is a bubble or ongoing trend.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 9, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> Prices are dramatically accelerating in all venues. Maybe it’s the Covid money (i think some affect) but more likely it’s the overall trend for investment in all collectibles as money seeks real, fungible assets in an inflationary environment.  Same in commodities and real estate. Good for your valuation for what you have, bad if trying to buy! A sellers market for sure. We’ll see if the collectors market is a bubble or ongoing trend.


As I mentioned earlier. Feebay drove away a majority of sellers, but most of the buyers are still there shopping.  Less sellers is what has help increase the prices.  Shows are currently the best source for the older stuff.


----------

